# Koi verstecken sich - natürliches Verhalten!?



## Zacky (17. März 2011)

Ein freundliches  an alle.

Ich möchte euch mal fragen, ob es sich hierbei um ein natürliches Verhalten handelt oder ob irgendetwas nicht stimmt.

Ich habe nun seit einiger Zeit kein Eis mehr auf dem Teich und die Temperatur liegt stabil bei ca 5°C. Meine Koi sehe ich zur Zeit so gut wie gar nicht, da sie sich immer versteckt halten. Wo sie sind weiß ich ja, aber ganze 16 Koi!! (sollten es noch sein - Stand Herbst 2010) halten sich offensichtlich an einen Punkt versteckt.
Und zwar: Ich habe im Teich einen Sockelunterbau eines Gartengrillkamin auf den Teichgrund bei 165 cm Tiefe versenkt, auf welchem die Seereosen stehen. Nun ist der Sockel doch etwa nur 75 cm B / 40 cm T / 45 cm H. Darunter haben sich alle verkrümelt. Dort drunter waren sie auch den ganzen Winter. Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich die Bande abends mal beobachten, wenn sie augenscheinlich auf Nahrungsuche sind und die Fadenalgenwände nach Kleingetier abgrasen.
Meine jungen Koi in der Innenhälterung verstecken sich auch unter den Pflanztöpfen. Die kommen auch kaum hervor, nicht einmal zum füttern.

Ist das Verhalten normal, Überlebensverhalten oder so was!?  Wenn ich so andere Bilder sehe, wo die Koi schon munter herum schwimmen, werde ich echt neidig.


----------



## CrimsonTide (17. März 2011)

*AW: Koi verstecken sich - natürliches Verhalten!?*

naja, ich würde sagen, bei 5°C wassertemperatur ist das normal ... da gibts noch keine fresslust ... bei mir hat das wasser durch die sonne schnell > 8°C bekommen und da sind die fische um einiges aktiver.

wart noch ab, gib den fischen etwas zeit ... ich weiß, dass man im frühjahr gern wieder die ganze bande sehen will, aber wenn es noch nicht warm genug ist, kann man sie nicht dazu zwingen


----------



## Nikolai (17. März 2011)

*AW: Koi verstecken sich - natürliches Verhalten!?*

Hallo Zacky,
im Teich bei 5Grad kann die Trägheit noch kältebedingt sein. Wenn die Koi aber gegen Abend dennoch hervorkommen, schließe ich aber eher auf eine Verängstigung. Ähnliches hatte ich nach einer Reiheratacke. Da versteckten sich die Fische auch für ca. 2 Wochen.
Speziell bei Deiner Innenhälterung gehe ich aber von einem Unwohlbefinden Deiner Fische aus. Bei Stress oder Angst werden Fische träge.
Stress entsteht durch schlechte Wasserwerte, __ Parasiten und Krankheiten oder angsteinflößende Störungen von Außen.
Auch flaches Wasser löst Stress aus, da die meisten Fische eine gewisse Tiefe benötigen, um bei Gefahr abtauchen zu können. Ist dieses nicht gegeben, ängstigt sie es.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zacky (18. März 2011)

*AW: Koi verstecken sich - natürliches Verhalten!?*

Ich danke euch erstmal für die Antworten und werde die Sache weiter beobachten, aber momentan nur im Dunklen spät abends.... Ich übe mich mal in Geduld!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. März 2011)

*AW: Koi verstecken sich - natürliches Verhalten!?*

Ich denke auch das Geduld gefragt ist 

Jeder Teich ist anders, bei einigen paddeln die Fische schon bei 5° rum, bei anderen erst bei 10° oder mehr

Wie groß sind denn die Koi ?


----------



## robsig12 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Koi verstecken sich - natürliches Verhalten!?*

Ja einfach Geduld üben. Wenn es wärmer ist, treibt der Hunger die scheuen Koi nach oben.


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2011)

*AW: Koi verstecken sich - natürliches Verhalten!?*

Hallo Zacky,
im Teich sieht man sie bei 5° weniger, da sie sich gerne eng zusammen kuscheln.

Welche Temperatur hast du in der IH?
Da würde ich mir schon eher Gedanken machen wen die deutlich höher wäre. 
Meine sind am betteln sobald sich irgendwas regt. 

LG
Jörg


----------



## Zacky (18. März 2011)

Hallo ihr alle zusammen!

@Uwe - Die Koi im Teich haben so die Größen von etwa 15cm für 5 Kleine, 25cm für 5 Mittlere und die 6 Großen sind zwischen 35-40cm. In der IH sind die ganz Kleinen, so etwa 5-10cm.

@Jörg - Die IH liegt bei etwa 15 Grad. So an sich schwimmen sie ja frei herum, nur bei jeder kleinsten Bewegung am IH-Becken tauchen sie unter. Zum Futtern kommen sie sehr zögerlich raus. Meistens muss ich knapp 1m entfernt stehen und dann hauen sie ordentlich rein. Vielleicht ist es ihnen doch nur zu hektisch oder zu ungewöhnlich, wenn ich daneben stehe und schauen will.

@all - Geduld ist manchmal nicht gerade eine Tugend von mir.  Da muss ich wohl echt ruhiger werden.oops Ich arbeite dran. Ich will ja eigentlich auch nur sehen, dass es ihnen gut geht und sie gesund sind. Das war ja quasi mein erster echter Winter mit Koi im Teich.

PS: Vielen Dank für eure doch beruhigenden Worte.:knuddel


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2011)

Das Wetter scheint stabil und die Wassertemperatur kratzt an den 8°C. Und!?!?!? Die Teichkumpels treiben sich wieder offen agil & fröhlich & scheinbar bester Gesundheit in den Untiefen des Teiches rum. Habe sie alle gesehen!! :troet


----------

